
Billionaire claims he has been harassed after blocking access to public beach - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/oct/17/silicon-valley-vinod-khosla-martins-beach
======
cjensen
California's coastal laws and how they are practiced are no secret: if you
want to develop anything in proximity to the coast, you _are_ going to open up
public access. Opening access is a one-way door; once opened, there will be no
closing or reducing access.

Khosla's behavior in this matter is bizarre and entitled. He appears to me, a
third-party observer, to act as if he believes money can buy the ability to do
anything he wants by bullying others in court to obtain special privileges.
Maybe he doesn't really think like that, but his behavior sends that message
loud and clear.

Worse, even a cursory examination of established Case Law should have shown
him the utter futility of even trying. He appears not to have learned the
lessons of King Canute: some things literally cannot be accomplished.

~~~
tropo
Camp Pendleton is developed on the coast, and does not allow public beach
access. There has been a reduction in access.

~~~
jungletek
Are you really surprised that a military base has an exception?

~~~
tropo
Of course not. That is the point: exceptions do exist.

------
kafkaesq
_“It was routinely closed for private events and in the winter. They did not
apply for a permit and were never told by any public official or entity that a
permit was required,” said Khosla’s attorney, Dori Yob, in a statement._

 _“However, when the subsequent owner continued these practices they were met
with threats and harassment in an attempt to coerce them to forfeit their
private property rights and allow public access to the property on terms of
the County and Coastal Commission’s choosing,” she added._

As if Khosla's permanent closure of the access road (and effective annexation
of the beach proper) were in any way comparable to a "continuation" of the
previous owner's practice of occasionally closing the road for private events.

